# Bewertung und Kritik der Homepage



## StaatsfeindNo1 (4. September 2006)

Hallöchen =)
ich habe mal wieder meine Subdomain überarbeitet und wollte wissen, wie sie so bei der Allgemeinheit ankommt. Ja, ich habe Tabellen verwendet und nein, ich habe sie noch nicht validiert =).

Mir geht es vorwiegend um die Gestaltung und Menüführung. (Bei about me fehlt noch der komplette Inhalt, weiß ich auch)

Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße,

Staatsfeind

subdomainhttp://alex.alexismedia.de


----------



## Iceripper (4. September 2006)

Hi,

ich finde die Site im großen und ganzem recht stylish 
Ich würde evtl. bei dem Download der Excel Tabellen, das Excel Icon rausnehmen.
Das Weiß und Grün, passt irgendwie nicht zum erst der Site.

Aber sonst gefällt sie mir echt gut.

Mfg Andy


----------



## StaatsfeindNo1 (4. September 2006)

HI, danke =)

das Problem ist, die Seite ist mehr für die Eltern von den Jungs, die ich trainiere, von daher ist es für die so deutlich leichter das zu erkennen, aber ich werde die Icons noch ein wenig kleiner machen ;-)

Muss doch noch einiges tun an der Seite... Bin bei den Rahmen der Bilder abgestorben letztes mal fällt mir grad auf =)

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Iceripper (4. September 2006)

Hi,

wenns für die Eltern ist, kannst doch die der Navigation eine Download-Section machen, und dann da die Excel Datein rein ^^

Greetz Andy


----------



## Navy (4. September 2006)

Was mir aufgefallen ist:
- Tabellen besitzten keine Eigenschaft für Hintergründe, das ist proprietärer Müll.
- es besteht keine Notwenidgkeit für das nach unten scrollen der gesamten Seite
- der horizontale Scrollbalken bei "About me" ist hyperfluid
- lynx bekommt den Inhalt nicht zu Gesicht

Leider ist die Seite auch nicht valid:
http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http://alex.alexismedia.de/

Das soll Deine Seite auf keinen Fall schlecht machen, es soll Dir nur zeigen, woran man noch arbeiten kann.


----------



## Mamphil (4. September 2006)

Schick...
Nur gefällt mir der Hintergrund nicht wirklich, die Kacheln sind ziemlich klein und wiederholen sich recht häufig


----------

